# Any DIY star field fiber optic illuminators?



## SKYWLKR (Oct 16, 2005)

I want to build a couple fiber optic fields in a pair of bass traps for my home theater for now then make a star field ceiling later.

I have soem Luxeon's and I also have a couple Metal halide lamps and ballasts from an old Marine aquarium if need be but I would like to keep it solid state and cool running.


the Color wheel and twinkler is not a reqirement.

Most commercial illumitators seem to be over $250..

I have the fiber optic cable and it cost me less than $30 to make the 2 4X8 panels.


----------



## Ken_McE (Oct 16, 2005)

>I want to build a couple fiber optic fields in a pair of bass traps 

What's a Bass trap look like?

>for my home theater for now then make a star field ceiling later.

Are you going for randum spots of light, or are you going to recreate actual star fields?

>I have some Luxeon's and I also have a couple Metal halide 
>lamps and ballasts from an old Marine aquarium if need be 
>but I would like to keep it solid state and cool running.

Are you using these as light sources to feed fiber optic lines to project multiple spots of light? Or do these snake around in the walls so you are looking at the ends of the fibers? How cool did you have in mind for cool running? The Luxeons will need heat sinks.

>I have the fiber optic cable and it cost me less than $30 
>to make the 2 4X8 panels.

Got pics?


----------



## SKYWLKR (Oct 16, 2005)

b


Ken_McE said:


> >
> What's a Bass trap look like?
> 
> Like a black 2X4 and 4X8 panel cover with speaker cloth.
> ...


----------

